# my /usr/src is not empty. svn co or svn update?



## mrjayviper (May 6, 2014)

Hello. I reinstalled FreeBSD 10 again (i.e. wiped the HDD) and this time I decided to install ports and system sources during package selection.

if I were to update my system sources, should I be using `svn co` or `svn update`? I asked because when doing a checkout, I need to specify which branch I want to follow. And somehow succeeding updates (i.e. running `svn update`) will know which branch to follow.

Do I need to use checkout again even though I already have a copy of system sources? My understanding of checkout is that it will copy all sources even if I have them already or unchanged.

I just want to update my current sources to the latest stable version of FreeBSD 10.

Thanks 

edit: It seems I need to check it out anyway! :\


----------



## mrjayviper (May 6, 2014)

I was hoping to avoid checking out the whole source.

From what I recall with `cvsup`, it will just download the changes. So on a fresh install, I can install src.tbz and thus use `cvsup` to just update my copy. Thus I can start compiling sooner rather than later.


----------



## kpa (May 6, 2014)

You can not avoid a full initial `svnlite co` because the sources installed from the tarball do not have the subversion commits information(the .svn directory) included. There's nothing to compare against unless the copy is a checkout from an SVN repository.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation kpa.


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2014)

Further to that, files that are already present in /usr/src will not be controlled by Subversion and can cause problems when building.  So empty or remove /usr/src before doing the initial checkout.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 10, 2014)

thanks again.


----------

